# Temperaturen mit Corsair h100i



## Mareck (25. Juli 2014)

Einen wunderschönen guten Tag zusammen!

Vor kurzem habe ich mir die Corsair h100i zugelegt, basierend auf einigen Tests wurde ich von dieser kompakt WaKü überzeugt. 

Nach erfolgreicher Installation der am Mainboard und den zusätzlich gekauften Lüftern, erster Testlauf. 
Im Leerlauf sind, bei ca. 20 grad Raumtemperatur, 35 bis 40 grad an der CPU zu messen. Im Prime95 Test komme ich auf konstanten 88 grad. 

Die WaKü ist auf einem Intel i7 4790K (noch nicht übertaktet) montiert Welcher auf ein Asus maximus VII Hero platziert wurde. 

Habt ihr vielleicht vergleichbare Temperaturen oder sollte ich die Wärmeleitpaste, welche am kühlkopf der WaKü ist, doch lieber wechseln? 

Einen Montagefehler schließe ich aus, da ich genau drauf geachtet habe dass die Paste auf der CPU verteilt ist.


----------



## Noirsoleil (25. Juli 2014)

Das ist aber ein bisschen sehr sehr warm. Sicher das du nicht zu viel WLP genommen hast?
Und sicher das die Lüfter auf dem Radiator richtig arbeiten?


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (25. Juli 2014)

wenn du prime 28.x oder neuer hats ists normal, des neue prime nutz fma3 und das lässt haswell richtig kochen und gerne mal auch über die tdp grenzen hinaus.
für verlässliche worst case spiele temps nutze prime 26.6, da da der ganze avx/fma kram nicht genutzt wird, was spiele auch net machen.

kannst ja mal temps posten zu 26.6/27.9/28.5 prime so nach 30 min, dann wirst du den unterschied auch selber sehen.

meine eisberg macht 81°C nun in prime 28.5 mit meinem i5 4690k, aber eine eisberg ist auch mit vollkupfer radiator theoretisch im vorteil bei der hitze in germany^^(4 hiervon helfen auch^^ http://www.delta-americas.com/Products/FANUploads/Specification/AFB1212SH.pdf )

mfg


----------



## Mareck (25. Juli 2014)

Die Wärmeleitpaste bzw das wärmeleitpad was schon von Corsair aufgetragen wurde, sah mir wirklich etwas dick aus. 

Die Lüfter Arbeiten richtig, habe sie auch mal abseits der WaKü getestet. 

Was ich später mal testen werde ist die Paste wechseln. Habe mir extra im Vorfeld neue geholt, falls sowas auftreten sollte. 

Ein Computer "Fachmann" bei mir in der Stadt behauptet, dass das unter voll Last normale Temperaturen seien, da die Außentemperatur z.Zt. Auch recht hoch ist. Hat sich erst plausibel angehört, da ich 30 bis 35 grad im Wohnzimmer hatte. Nun im Keller bei 18 bis 22 grad Raum Temperatur die o.g. Temps. 

Zu den Lüftern Habe ich noch eine Frage: 
Ich habe den Radiator an der Decke des Gehäuses montiert und die Lüfter ziehen Luft von außen durch den Radiator ins Gehäuse. Luftsog habe ich spürbar sowohl im Gehäuse als auch von außen. 
Wäre es ratsamer die Lüfter zu drehen, so, dass sie Luft aus dem Gehäuse ziehen nach außen? 
Front kommt Frischluft durch 2 140er und hinten wird die warme Luft abtransportiert durch ein 140er.



xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> wenn du prime 28.x oder neuer hats ists normal, des neue prime nutz fma3 und das lässt haswell richtig kochen und gerne mal auch über die tdp grenzen hinaus. für verlässliche worst case spiele temps nutze prime 26.6, da da der ganze avx/fma kram nicht genutzt wird, was spiele auch net machen.  kannst ja mal temps posten zu 26.6/27.9/28.5 prime so nach 30 min, dann wirst du den unterschied auch selber sehen.  meine eisberg macht 81°C nun in prime 28.5 mit meinem i5 4690k, aber eine eisberg ist auch mit vollkupfer radiator theoretisch im vorteil bei der hitze in germany^^(4 hiervon helfen auch^^ http://www.delta-americas.com/Products/FANUploads/Specification/AFB1212SH.pdf )  mfg



Das mit der Prime Version muss ich mal gucken. Bin grade nur auf der Arbeit, deshalb kann ich zu solchen Themen heute Abend erst etwas beantworten


----------



## Noirsoleil (25. Juli 2014)

Also ich würde die Lüfter auf jeden Fall drehen sodass sie nach außen pusten, is doch besser wenn die warme Luft raus und nicht reingeht. Aber drauf achten das die Lüfter auch genügend Luft zum ansaugen bekommen also das genauso viel Luft reinkommt wie rausgeht.


----------



## Mareck (25. Juli 2014)

Deswegen bin ich noch am überlegen ob ich am Boden ein 120mm lüfter anschließen soll der zusätzlich noch Luft ins Gehäuse bringt. Oder ich dreh den Heck Lüfter, dass ich nur oben raus Puste.


----------



## Noirsoleil (25. Juli 2014)

Jap, den Lüfter solltest du wohl drehen. Aber du musst halt ausprobieren wie du die besten Temps bekommst. Einfach ein bisschen experimentieren und rumprobieren.


----------



## Mareck (25. Juli 2014)

Alles klar, danke. 
Ich werd heut Abend mal die Lüfter stehen und Prime 95 überprüfen. Dann werd ich mich mal mit dem Ergebnissen melden.
Danke für die schnellen Antworten und Hilfestellungen 

Nach mehreren Tests mit verschieden Prime95 Versionen hat sich folgendes heraus gestellt: 
Mit V28.x hat die CPU die oben genannten 88 grad
Mit V26 hat die CPU konstante 58 grad erreicht.
V27 hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht getestet bzw gedownloaded (gibts das Wort überhaupt oder ist das so ein eingedeutschtes Wort wie gegooglet? ^^) 

Also lag es schonmal nicht an der WLP  danke! 
Die Lüfter werde ich heute Abend mal drehen, dazu hatte ich gestern keine Lust mehr. 

Danke auf jeden Fall für die netten Tipps


----------



## Noxxphox (26. Juli 2014)

88grad is heavy, hab 85 bei i7 4770k mit 4, 4Ghz


----------



## Noirsoleil (27. Juli 2014)

Ok Mareck das sieht doch gut aus die 58°C mit dem V26 eigentlich. Teste doch mal die Temperatur in einem Spiel bitte.


----------

